# What are you paying for a gallon of gas?



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

In my town $2.47 , next town over $2.37


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I love my local Sams/Costco fuel stations... $2.09 for regular and $2.39 for premium, which is what I pump. That premium price is approx 50c/gal cheaper than anyone else around! God bless them so they can keep blessing me


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

$1.94 at Costco. Then take off 4% with the Costco credit card.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Some stations around here are as low as $1.85


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm paying £20 for 5litres of Aspen over here in the UK. I don't know how much petrol is. I think that's 10X the cost of your fuel over in the US.


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

$3.49 currently in my city in SoCal.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

$0.00. Company vehicle &#128526;.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I just bought gas on Saturday for the mowers. $1.95 for regular at Shell.

Shell Premium is 93 Octane which runs really well in my Stihl equipment.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

$2.09 at Costco in Raleigh today, then 4% cash back with the Costco Citi card. Paid $1.89 at a BP after fuel rewards from Harris Teeter a couple weeks ago. Had to take a picture of it because it probably won't happen again :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> $0.00. Company vehicle 😎.


Amen. My wife and I both drive company vehicles - it really helps minimize our fuel expense.

I think our local Sam's Club is $1.87 right now. Most other places are like $1.99-2.09.

My work truck burns CNG. Our CNG price is currently $0.969/GGE :bandit:


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Ware said:


> Gilley11 said:
> 
> 
> > $0.00. Company vehicle 😎.
> ...


Somebody works for the gas company 😃. 
Can you tell a difference driving that vs a regular gas vehicle?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> Can you tell a difference driving that vs a regular gas vehicle?


I can't tell a difference. My F-150 is bi-fuel. The only way I know I'm burning CNG instead of gasoline is the status of the alternative fuel switch/indicator lamp on the dash. Performance is the same.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

$4.54 CAD per gallon
Converts to 
$3.43 USD per gallon


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

$1.31 @ Costco


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

NJ-lawn said:


> $1.31 @ Costco


Friendly question, just curious...:

GasBuddy.com says gas at Costco in New Jersey is ~$2.32 to $2.49....

Was your price a typo, or did you have a whopping big discount?


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Lol oops.... $2.32


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Nor Cal paid $3.39 at Shell this am.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

NJ-lawn said:


> Lol oops.... $2.32


Yeah, kinda thought so. Man, if I could find gas at $1.32 a gallon, I would rent a gasoline tanker truck and fill it up with 11,000+ gallons and resell it for a quick $10,000 profit.

Or drive it out to California where I could turn it for $25,000 or more...! :nod: :lol:


----------



## CharTech (Aug 26, 2019)

Fort Mill SC $2.15.


----------



## Liquid (Mar 24, 2020)

Costco was 1.85 this morning for regular.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)




----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

$1.39 @ Costco here in MI


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> tulsa


Wow. 91 under 2 bucks! My fuel up at the beginning of the month was $2.58/gal


----------



## jdpber (Mar 19, 2019)

$1.64 regular South Carolina


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


>


Are you showing this for the price of gas or the conflicting stickers :lol:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

$1.69 for regular. Filled up truck, and two cans for mowers yesterday.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Costco: $1.29


----------



## 2strokeracer (Jan 19, 2020)

Company vehicle here too, just when I'm at work though. 2 weeks ago when I filled wife's vehicle, my diesel and 20 extra gallons. It was roughly 1.80 gallon for gas, I have no idea on diesel. When it's low I fill it up. We have almost 4 ethanol plants within an hr drive of my house


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

$1.28 @ Costco


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

As low as $1.41 just north of here at Casey's.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

I cheated and used Kroger points... $0.74 yesterday. $22 to fill 'er up.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

$1.95/gallon for 91 octane yesterday!

That's 63 cents cheaper than last fill-up at the beginning of March.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

2.25. PA sucks.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

$1.49 for E15 near me.
$1.31 at Sam's and Costco


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I paid 2.79 for ethanol free 91 octane this morning. Needed more mower gas and topped the Jeep off with it. Was $1 more than 87 and .60 more than 93. Kinda sucked.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

1.49 @ Costco yesterday.


----------



## georgiadad (Aug 18, 2018)

$1.56 for Chevron. I have seen $1.49 for off-brand station gas.
Duluth Ga.


----------



## EricInGA (Feb 23, 2020)

NW ATL area


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

NE Atl Area @EricInGA :lol:
This may be the end of this though, i hear the russians and saudis have struck a deal to limit production. This was dreamy while it lasted though.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

2.45 I think for diesel here in ATL area. Prices all over the map, im south of the city.

Down from around 2.85-2.90 for over a year


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

$1.28 in Greer SC.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Saw gas in DFW at $1.25 today. Diesel still at $2.14.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I have no clue to be honest. Corona running rampant in my area we have not used our cars in weeks we are hunkered down.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Went out today and saw the price of regular at $2.05. I haven't filled up either of my cars in 5 weeks though


----------



## Tinsmith292 (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm still paying $1.55 . My buddy in Michigan $0.88


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

88 cents????? wowza!


----------

